# any good shops (real roadie shops) in South Jersey



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

near Cape May or Avalon?


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 22, 2005)

Try Peddle Pro in Hammoton on route 30. I haven't shopped there but drove by many times. They look like they are well stocked with something for everyone.


----------



## SuperDave (May 29, 2008)

Jeff G said:


> Try Peddle Pro in Hammoton on route 30. I haven't shopped there but drove by many times. They look like they are well stocked with something for everyone.


Pro Pedals: http://www.propedalsbikeshop.com/

Nice folks. They're 17 miles from my door, straight down a country road, so they make a nice out-and-back ride for me.


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Hale's - Cape May Court House - Specialized dealer - cool guy owns it, think he used to race

Beacon's - Tilton Rd, EHT - Trek, some Looks, may still have Specialized - chain store, hirelings will wait on you. May know their stuff, but indifferent to customers

Pro Pedals - Hammonton - Trek, Cannondale, Scott - know their stuff, parents are cool, son is, well, much less cool

Tuckahoe Bike Shop - Rt 50 at Rt 49 (almost) - not a real roadie shop, and will admit as much. That being said, there's no snooty attitude and they will give you a sweet deal on a Jamis (or Fuji if you like those). Nickls, the owner, is very cool.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

how about Kopp's Cycles 38 Spring St 
Princeton, NJ 08542-6901 small mom and pop bike shop. Owner is a rider as well.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Don't know if this is close enough, but Brielle Cyclery had a lot of nice gear and seemed like a good place in my very limited experience.


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah pro pedals is the place to go they carry trek scott cannondale i got mine there and litespeed, they carry the highend bikes in stock and they have alot of clothing i know the owners personally and they are very awesome people try them


----------

